# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  الاتفاقيات الدولية تؤكد على المساواة أمام القانون

## جاسر

حرصت الإعلانات والاتفاقيات الدولية لحقوق الإنسان ودساتير الدول على التأكيد على مبدأ المساواة أمام القانون، فنصت المادة الأولى من الإعلان العالمي للحقوق الإنسان على انه " يولد جميع الناس أحرارا ومتساوين في الكرامة والحقوق..." كذلك نصت المادة السابعة من الإعلان على أن "الناس جميعا سواء أمام القانون, وهم متساوون في حق التمتع بحماية القانون دونما تمييز " وجاءت المادة العاشرة منه لتنص على مساواة الناس أمام القانون " وفي أن تنظر أمام القضاء العادل والعلني".

كذلك تضمن العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق السياسية والمدنية والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية, والنص على هذا المبدأ العديد من نصوصه وبعبارات مختلفة بما يضمن تمتع جميع الناس بهذه الحقوق على قدم المساواة.

وعلى المستوى الدستوري نجد أن النظام الدستوري لقطاع غزة لسنة 1962 ينص على ان "الفلسطينيين لدى القانون سواء وهم متساوون في الحقوق والواجبات لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين، كذلك ينص الدستور الأردني الساري المفعول في الضفة الغربية على تساوي جميع المواطنين أمام القانون دونما تمييز بينهم في الحقوق والواجبات وان اختلفوا في العرق أو اللغة أو الدين " .

كذلك حرص المشرع الفلسطيني أن يضمن هذا المبدأ بوضوح في المادة التاسعة من النظام الدستوري المؤقت للسلطة الوطنية, والتي تقضي بان الفلسطينيين أمام القانون والقضاء سواء, لا تمييز بينهم بسبب العرق أو الجنس أو الدين أو الرأي السياسي أو الإعاقة ".

وبعد استعراض هذه النصوص نقول بان هذا المبدأ مازال يحتل مرتبة مهمة ومرموقة لدى المفكرين والسياسيين ورجال القانون، ولعل ذلك يرجع إلى المعاني السامية التي يتضمنها هذا المبدأ والمتمثلة باحترام الكرامة الإنسانية ووضعها في مرتبة إنسانية واحدة وفي مركز قانوني متساو.

إن ما تقدم لا يعني أن يكون الناس سواسية أمام القانون من ناحية نظرية فحسب, دون أن يكون لذلك صدى من الناحية العملية أو الحياتية فالعبرة دائما بالتطبيق الفعلي والصحيح للمبدأ, لا بالمبدأ النظري المجرد. لذلك فان النص على مبدأ المساواة أمام القانون يجب أن يترتب عليه نتائج قانونية واقعية يجب احترامها, والعمل بها وبمقتضياتها, ومن أهم هذه النتائج:

1-   المساواة في الكرامة الإنسانية فلا يكون الإنسان محلا للمعاملة القاسية أو اللاانسانية , أو الحاطة بالكرامة وان كان هذا الإنسان مواطنا  أم مسئولا كبيرا.
2-   المساواة في الحقوق العامة: فكل مواطن يملك حق المشاركة في الحياة السياسية والمدنية والثقافية والاقتصادية لبلاده, فله حق الانتخاب والترشيح وله حق تقلد المناصب العامة, والتنافس على شغل الوظائف العامة متى توافرت فيه الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون, دون أن يكون لأي اعتبار آخر تأثير على تمتعه بهذه الحقوق, كانتمائه لعائلة معينة ذات نفوذ وتأثير, أو انتمائه لحزب سياسي يحظى بالدعم والرضا لدى السلطة الحاكمة أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل.
3-   المساواة في تأدية الواجبات العامة: فكما للمواطن حق على دولته, عليه واجب تجاهها فالمواطن له الحق في أن لا ينظر إلى علاقته مع دولته أو مجتمعه الذي يعيش فيه بنظرة أحادية المصلحة والمبتغى فلا يتوقع دائما أن له حقوقا على دولته ومجتمعه دون ان يؤدي ما عليه من واجبات.
4-   المساواة في الحماية أمام القانون: يجب أن يتمتع كل مواطن بالحماية القانونية اللازمة لصون حياته وحقوقه وحرياته, على قدم المساواة دون تمييز بين ذكر وأنثى وبين سليم ومريض, وبين غني وفقي وبين عامل وموظف وبين مدني عادي وبين موظف مسئول مهما علت مرتبته، فالكل أمام القانون سواء والكل يتمتع بالحماية القانونية التي تمنع القوي من البطش بالضعيف وتمنع صاحب السلطة والنفوذ من استغلال منصبه لهضم حقوق الناس.
 فصاحب السلطة الذي منحه القانون بعض الاختصاصات يخضع شانه شان غيره لحكم القانون ويكون متساويا مع المواطن العادي, لذلك أن القانون لم يعطي الأول السلطة إلا لتحقيق المصلحة العامة بها, وليس لتحقيق مصالحه الشخصية أو للبطش بالآخرين: وبهذا يتمتع المواطنون جميعا بحماية قانونية متساوية.

5-   المساواة أمام القضاء: إن هذه المساواة أمام القانون تعني أن يتساوى المواطنون في التمتع باللجوء إلى القضاء المستقل والعادي والعلني والنزيه, باعتباره الوسيلة التي شرعها القانون لحل المنازعات واستيفاء الحقوق, وحماية الحريات وهذا يعني أن يملك القضاء السلطة الكفيلة لمساءلة حكاما ومحكومين, فيخضعون على قدم المساواة لأمره وحكمه دون أن يكون هنالك أي اعتبار لأي شخص يتمتع بأية صفة أو سلطة أو نفوذ. وبمعنى آخر يجب أن يتساوى الجميع في المثول أمام القضاء أو يتساووا في دخوله بابه, والاحتكام في قاعاته وان يتساووا في تنفيذ أحكام القضاء.

وأخيرا نود التأكيد على انه ليس المهم أن تضمن هذا المبدأ نصوصه دساتيرنا وقوانيننا فحسب بل الأكثر أهمية أن نجد التطبيق الصحيح لهذا المبدأ, وهو أمر تقع مسؤوليته تنفيذه على كل من السلطة والشعب. فالمواطن نفسه يجب أن يطالب الحماية القانونية لحقوقه وحرياته. على قدم المساواة مع غيره. وعليه أن يؤدي واجباته التي يفرضها عليه القانون وانتماؤه لوطنه, وفي المقابل يجب أن تعمل السلطة العامة على ترسيخ العمل بهذا المبدأ في الحياة العلمية ففي ذلك مصلحة للوطن والمواطن.

بقلم الدكتور حنا عيسى - أستاذ القانون الدولي

----------

